# Factory Lane Markings?



## peejay75 (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone know how this was done/how to reproduce?

I'm guessing they were silk-screened?

(Specifically looking to add the yellow lane markings to "blank" US1 track)

Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards peejay75. Someone will come along and say that pics will help, but you cant as a new member directly link to anything yet. After your 5th post you can. For now upload your image as an attachment if you have one already. Use the > go advanced > attachments and paste your image url in the box to upload.

:cheers2:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My guess is that they were pad printed, we did a lot of this at GM when I worked there, Large silicone or rubber pad with what ever you wanted painted protruding on the stamp and just a matter of placing the stamp to the part. I would imagine it would not be too difficult to airbrush it onto the track, any other type of spray is going to be too thick. 

Boosted


----------



## peejay75 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome (and posting tips), Milton!

And thanks for the science lesson, Boosted! (I wiki'd pad printing, very interesting, and likely something I won't be able to DIY!)

Looking forward to being an active part of this community to keep this fun hobby going!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Pad printing is usually referred to as tampo printing and that is normally reserved for curved surfaces while screen printing is used for flat surfaces. Either method would be difficult to do at home. If you have a section with good markings you could scan it and print it out full sized. You could cut out the markings to make a mask or stencil and use spray paint to do new marked track sections. I think that most people would just search ebay for marked track sections in good condition.


----------



## peejay75 (Dec 18, 2018)

The stencil idea is a pretty good one, provided I can make an accurate one and cut it out properly. Although, alot of my track has faded stripes (will post pics eventually), and I don't want them to look brand-spanking new, wouldn't match well, so a few jagged edges inside the boundaries would be okay and probably look more authentic!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are kits you can get at hobby stores (and sometimes fabric stores to apply patterns to fabric). They are basically real or artifical sponges that are cut to design and used to apply paint/ink like a hand stamp pad. It will probably also produce the uneven and randomness you are looking for depending on your press and amount of paint used each time. They have blanks you can cut your own design into.

If you dont want to buy a kit - make-up sponges are going to be the closest thing to kit bash a paint applicator from.

A throw away sponge paint brush may also work, but maybe would need some cutting down to the right size as well. The cell density pattern may be to big for you finished look though.

Look into dry brush techniques and that process will probably make the most realistic stripes. And you can use the other paint to reload from! :cheers2:


----------



## peejay75 (Dec 18, 2018)

You all have the [slot car] wheels a-turnin'! The wife has a cricut, I could use that to print and cut stencils onto vinyl, place that on the track and use the sponge roller to apply the paint! Yeah, I think I'll be trying this...maybe...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like that will work as well. :cheers2:


----------

